# Bronchitis…when to get back on the bike?



## Trull (16 Nov 2014)

I've had bronchitis for the past 7 weeks, and have been off the bike for the past three in an attempt to let nature take its course and get well again. I've an occasional rattle in the lungs which goes away after some enthusiastic sneezing (up to the level of being a little sick in the mouth, and a headache) and last thing at night and first thing have coughing attacks that necessitate me sitting up and leaning forward to get enough air in/out.

Apart from that, I'm a bit fatigued and feel a bit "off" but nothing drastic, so… when would a gentle turbo session be good do you think?

My theory, is that the increased body temp might help shift the crud deep in my lungs and aid the system's fight against the bugs? Or would I just be a heart attack waiting to happen?

I'm early 40s, male, and overweight…and putting on weight as I'm off the bike.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Nov 2014)

7 weeks!! antibiotics ?? Defo stay of the bike IMO, Especially this time of year you could make things worse. Had bronchitis myself many years ago and it started with Flu like symptoms, laid me out for two weeks but also has weakened me long term I think. I seem to get more and more chesty stuff and asthma.


----------



## vickster (16 Nov 2014)

I assume you've been to the doctor! I would ask their advice. Generally if the infection is below the neck, stay off tne bike until better

If you are putting on weight due to lack of exercise, you need to start eating less unfortunately. How about going for some walks for example?


----------



## PK99 (16 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> I assume you've been to the doctor! I would ask their advice. Generally if the infection is below the neck, stay off tne bike until better
> 
> If you are putting on weight due to lack of exercise, you need to start eating less unfortunately. How about going for some walks for example?




I'd been off the bike for a month with a broken rib. As the pain subsided I went to the gym, despite feeling a bit under the weather with a slight cough.

Did some work on the watt bike and rower than some stretches. Stood up and promptly fainted. Completely sparko.
Gym staff gathered around, and among other things took my blood pressure - or rather tried to as their machine appeard to be faulty. After a suitable rest I walked home.

Went into doctors on the way and checked my blood pressure on their self check machine. The gym monitor had been working correctly and my blood pressure was 97 over 67 @107bpm. Booked in there and then with the duty doc, appointment an hour later and readings confirmed and bp meds changed and other checks initiated, slow burn chest infection identified and antibiotics prescribed.

Moral: do not under any circumstances get back on the bike or do any serious exercise without the ok from your gp.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Nov 2014)

From a nursing perspective - during pulmonary infection the amount of (simplistic view) O2 / CO2 exchange carried out in the lungs is greatly reduced. This means that there is less good stuff available to the cells and more bad stuff around due to reduced excretion.

Increasing activity requires more good stuff to the cells and getting rid of the bad stuff from the cells. BUT due to infection and associated mucus / inflammation reducing the surface area of the lungs this cannot happen.

However, as increased needs from exercise cannot be stopped - the heart does it's thing and pumps even harder to meet the cells needs. This is bad during infection for a number of reasons; a faster pumping heart means the infection is pumped systemically further and (a particularly nasty one for athletes) the heart could / does get damaged due to trying to compensate for less good stuff being available. Add to this, the fact that more infectious stuff is in the heart chambers more frequently (and usually at higher pressures than pre infection).

All of the above is counter productive to recovery - in other words, exercising during a chest infection can not only make you very very poorly (occasionally even kill you). But also damages the heart (which is why athletes complain of long term fatigue after a chest infection, when the infection is long gone) - added to this is the basic principle that the infection simply lasts longer.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Trull (16 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the hints, looks like its more of take it easy time, I'll avoid any aerobic exercise for now. Its not worth the risk of damaging the heart. I have exercise triggered asthma anyway, and don't want to make that any worse. I will get an appt with the Doc next week to make sure I'm otherwise allright. Its just a bit frustrating - I biked the Sa Colabra (Mallorca) in September, felt pretty good, caught a wee head cold, which turned into slight tonsillitis (white worms growing…) and is now bronchitis. 
On the self help front, I eat plenty of fresh fruit and veg, low/moderate alc, and have been consciously drinking more water/decaff tea and coffee to try to keep the fluids mobile and easier to cough up.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Nov 2014)

Trull said:


> Thanks for the hints, looks like its more of take it easy time, I'll avoid any aerobic exercise for now. Its not worth the risk of damaging the heart. I have exercise triggered asthma anyway, and don't want to make that any worse. I will get an appt with the Doc next week to make sure I'm otherwise allright. Its just a bit frustrating - I biked the Sa Colabra (Mallorca) in September, felt pretty good, caught a wee head cold, which turned into slight tonsillitis (white worms growing…) and is now bronchitis.
> On the self help front, I eat plenty of fresh fruit and veg, low/moderate alc, and have been consciously drinking more water/decaff tea and coffee to try to keep the fluids mobile and easier to cough up.


Sounds like you're doing the right thing.
It's always better to wait until fully better before attempting gentle exercise again....as you've been ill for a while I'd suggest checking with your GP before you do


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2014)

Bearing in mind what @bromptonfb posted above ... I once had a heavy cold which kept me off the bike for a week or so. I waited until I started to feel better, gave it another few days to be on the safe side, then got my bike out. I set off up one of the local hills, feeling perfectly ok. 20 minutes later, I was unconscious at the side of the road! 

The moral of my tale is - seek advice and take it! Build back up slowly, and listen to your body if it struggles with what you are trying to do.


----------



## Trull (16 Nov 2014)

Yep, once I've seen the Doc and stopped coughing and feel alright, I'll sit on the turbo and watch a vid whilst keeping a beady eye on the heartrate to ensure it doesnt get above 100. I'm horrified with the thought that I could collapse!


----------

